# DIY CO2 Instructable



## blueangels (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty good recipe/instructions for making DIY CO2 reactors.

DIY CO2


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

That's one of the best I've seen!


----------



## blueangels (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks! I bookmarked it because it's one of the most complete I've been able to find.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's ya another that I found was very good. Still use it today. 

DIY CO2 Made Easy


----------

